
Paper Plane Champ Watches His Record Fly, Fly Away - tortilla
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303879604577408194095860860.html?mod=e2tw
======
dsr_
If we want to test paper airplane design, we need a standardized robot arm to
do the throwing.

~~~
fromhet
Also robots should fold the planes, right?

------
voxx
this is cool and all, but it's completely irrelevant to hn.

~~~
tzs
The guidelines say otherwise.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

